# FSA Wing Pro Compact Aluminum handlebars?



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Does anyone use these or has anyone tried them? I'm looking for some new handlebars. They make a white one and an alloy one that's black. I know that handlebars are a personal preference, but I don't have the ability to try a bunch since there's only two bike stores in the area. Carbon seems crazy expensive and since I'm riding a Specialized Roubaix on tubeless tires, I'm not looking for vibration dampening as much as some others might be.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I've got them on my bike (black alloy). I really like them.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I ran them on two bikes. I had issues with the finish bubbling up around the stem. Seems the white powdercoat was a little thick. It was a Thomson stem and properly torqued. 

I switched them to a Ritchey Evo-Curve which is very similar and very comfortable.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

redondoaveb said:


> I've got them on my bike (black alloy). I really like them.


What specifically do you like? Do you have experience with other bars? I've been running the stock specialized bars and I don't like the drops... also figured I would like the flat part before the hoods.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

tihsepa said:


> I ran them on two bikes. I had issues with the finish bubbling up around the stem. Seems the white powdercoat was a little thick. It was a Thomson stem and properly torqued.
> 
> I switched them to a Ritchey Evo-Curve which is very similar and very comfortable.


I wonder if that's a common occurance with the white paint? Does the Ritchey evo-curve have the flat area near the hoods? I looked at them and they seem to be the standard round shape.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

new2rd said:


> What specifically do you like? Do you have experience with other bars? I've been running the stock specialized bars and I don't like the drops... also figured I would like the flat part before the hoods.


Mostly I like the shallowness of the bars (I know there are other bars with the same geometry) and how they flare out slightly on the bar ends. Very comfortable in the drops. Of course the flat top is nice but I don't ride in that position too much.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Had both compacts and the regular Wing bars. Plusses: the flat on the top is WAY comfy for JRAing or climbing. The compact's drop/bend is out of the way of your wrists when sprinting.

Minus for the regular Wing is that I didn't like the shape of the drops. ...but that's me. (and not what you asked)

Just remember that the compact bars are just that: compact. Shorter front to back at the hoods than what you're riding now. May need to go with a slightly longer stem.

HTH

M


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

They are nice handlebars. I've got black ones on my Waterford, and I like the shallow drop. The tops are a little wider/flatter than I prefer, but maybe I'm just getting used to them.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I use them on all my bikes and love them for the following reason:

Shallow drops make it easier to stay in drop position.

Flat top has the perfect shape and angle unlike some other flat top bars

Bend going from tops into the brake levers is not too tight.

Brake levers can be positioned so they are level with the top of the bars.

Price is very reasonable especially if you shop around or buy used on ebay.

It just felt natural to me from the first minute I put them on.

As mentioned above, the drops flare out at the ends and this where they measure the width, so I ended up a 42cm instead of my usual 40cm to get the same width across the levers.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

I've got them too. I'd say the shallow drops are the best part. I'm actually just so-so on the flat tops. When I had angle of the bars where I wanted them for how the drops felt the position (angle) of the flat wasn't right for me. So I had to compromise a bit of comfort on the drops for comfort on the tops. 

If I had it to do over again I might chose the FSA Omega Compact Handlebar. The difference between the Omega Compact and the FSA Wing Compact is the fact that the Omega has traditional round tops, not the flattened ergonomic "Wing" tops of the Wing Compact. Cheaper too. But heavier


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

+2 I've got a set on both of my road bikes. Cheap and fantastically comfortable.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

MisterMike said:


> I've got them too. I'd say the shallow drops are the best part. I'm actually just so-so on the flat tops. When I had angle of the bars where I wanted them for how the drops felt the position (angle) of the flat wasn't right for me. So I had to compromise a bit of comfort on the drops for comfort on the tops.
> 
> If I had it to do over again I might chose the FSA Omega Compact Handlebar. The difference between the Omega Compact and the FSA Wing Compact is the fact that the Omega has traditional round tops, not the flattened ergonomic "Wing" tops of the Wing Compact. Cheaper too. But heavier


Do you have a picture of how the flat tops end up with your configuration? I'm looking to get the top level, so the hoods are fairly far forward, or rotated down a bit more than what is pictured on the posted pic in this thread. 
My LBS is going to check out my position tomorrow and figure out what stem length/angle I might need, so I'll have a better idea of what I need. I've never tried a flat top, but I like to ride right behind the hoods almost 1/2 on the rubber (SRAM) and half off. I figured the flat bar would feel good.


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

I just recently switched from a regular bar to the wing pro compact.
Only have a few rides on it so far....but loving it.
Ill try to post up a picture of the tops and drops angles when i get home.
Its everything i was looking for in a bar so far.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Anyone have any pictures? The ones on the website don't really show the flat parts. Are they as noticeable as the FSA K Wing compact carbon handlebars? BTW, those look really sweet, but VERY expensive. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

new2rd said:


> Anyone have any pictures? The ones on the website don't really show the flat parts. Are they as noticeable as the FSA K Wing compact carbon handlebars? BTW, those look really sweet, but VERY expensive. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


I would say they are not as flat as the k wing. On the k wing i believe the flats are raised up above the height of the clamp area.
Here are a couple pics.
Hopefully the angles came out.
Looks like somehow my phone rotated the pics, but u get the idea.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

I've been using one for 2 months and like it. Price is decent and the weight is as advertised. My reason for choosing this over others is the bend shape.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I will try to post some later today


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Sounds like everyone is happy with them. However, I'm not noticing much "flatness" or at least not as much as I was expecting which leads me down another route. If I give up the flat section, Pro has a good handlebar called the Pro Vibe 7s and the PLT compact that both seem good. Any thoughts?


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

While it may not be as flat as a k wing, it is very comfortable.
Coming from a round bar, having recently switched to the wing pro, you'd have to pry it from my cold dead hands to get me to part with it. 
Like with saddles, comfort is very subjective....so ymmv


----------



## Bones1 (Jul 23, 2010)

I love mine went from standard bars to the FSA swallow drop and what a difference. Makes riding in the drops such a treat.Should have changed a long time ago.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Have them on my SuperSix.. love them. Great shape.


----------



## SSRider (Sep 25, 2007)

Most comfortable bars I've tried, and they look good too!


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

These are on sale online at Helen's for $45. 42 and 44cm available:

FSA Wing Pro Compact Road Handlebar (OE), Online Price Only - Helens Cycles Santa Monica California


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

The bars are nice! However be aware that the white bars are very slick, to the point where Sram shifters will slide around on it no matter how much it's torqued. In that case, a little sandpaper is your friend!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I've got 'em.

If I had it to do over, I'd have bought one size higher. They're measured at the ends of the drops. Where I mount my brake hoods, they feel like they run about a size small.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

new2rd said:


> Does anyone use these or has anyone tried them? I'm looking for some new handlebars. They make a white one and an alloy one that's black. I know that handlebars are a personal preference, but I don't have the ability to try a bunch since there's only two bike stores in the area. Carbon seems crazy expensive and since I'm riding a Specialized Roubaix on tubeless tires, I'm not looking for vibration dampening as much as some others might be.


I have one white one and 2 black ones. They're (currently) my favourite bars. The width, angle, diameter, and drop are perfect for me.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Sounds like these are the ones. I'm testing out a longer stem right now and my LBS is helping me out. I'll let everyone know what happens, but it will be a couple of weeks. Thanks


----------



## jkk (Apr 2, 2007)

If you have settled on a stem length/rise and handlebar reach/drop combination, then how does the shape of curve in the drops feel in your hands (pinched or comfortable)? Can you get a couple of fingers around the brake levers while in the drops? I have the FSA Omega compact on one bike and love it. I also like the long bottom section in the drops which gives more room to change positons. I had to add inserts to get the brake levers closer though.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

jkk said:


> If you have settled on a stem length/rise and handlebar reach/drop combination, then how does the shape of curve in the drops feel in your hands (pinched or comfortable)? Can you get a couple of fingers around the brake levers while in the drops? I have the FSA Omega compact on one bike and love it. I also like the long bottom section in the drops which gives more room to change positons. I had to add inserts to get the brake levers closer though.


Orginal stem is 100mm at -8 degree's. I'm testing a 110mm at -8 degree's. Only one short ride so far, but I did spend a considerable time in the drops battling a strong headwind. Felt much more comfortable and less constricted. I have to rotate my hands almost flare out my elbows to get a couple fingers on when in the drops, but I also have some room to adjust reach to get them a little closer (SRAM). 
I'll also be testing out a 120mm in the next couple weeks. It was originally recommended to me that I might benifit from getting a 120mm. I'm not looking for wind tunnel aero, but a more layed out non-constricted position would feel great. Having my entire hand on the hoods felt a little out of reach, but the drops felt incredible. 
I wish it was easy to swap bars around and try different ones before purchasing, but as we all know, it's a gamble.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

People are liking these type bars because of shorter reach and drops. I have the Bontrager VR-C's because they are one of the few that come in a size 46.

Bontrager: Race VR-C 31.8 (Model #09169)


----------



## morgan1819 (Nov 22, 2005)

SSRider said:


> Most comfortable bars I've tried, and they look good too!


You pimped that Roadie! That's got to be one of the lightest ones out there...


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

*fsa*



AndrwSwitch said:


> I've got 'em.
> 
> If I had it to do over, I'd have bought one size higher. They're measured at the ends of the drops. Where I mount my brake hoods, they feel like they run about a size small.


are Fsa Kwings also like this?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

framesti said:


> are Fsa Kwings also like this?


I don't know.

FSA actually has pretty good documentation about their bend shapes on their web site.

I'd be surprised if they were significantly different. But I'm just speculating.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I ordered a set this week. I have test road several bikes with the FSA K-wing carbon bars. I like them but the price is pretty steep. I like the idea of flat top. I have arthritis in my hands and think the flat top will help some. I will post a review of sorts down the road a bit.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

bigjohnla said:


> I ordered a set this week. I have test road several bikes with the FSA K-wing carbon bars. I like them but the price is pretty steep. I like the idea of flat top. I have arthritis in my hands and think the flat top will help some. I will post a review of sorts down the road a bit.


The price is steep, but you can find them on sale sometimes. I have seen the at Outside Outfitters for $250 or so. 

Also, the Spec Aerofly bar is really similar in bends, weight and flat top. Now, with Spec you are almost always at $300 and availability has been sketchy at best


----------

